# Marine Research Jobs



## Clay Peacher (Oct 2, 2007)

*Hey - We have some openings at the lab. Please read the instructions below for more information or contact Lori Barmore at 850-934-9246.* *We may hire up to 6 people. Good Luck, Clay *

The Gulf Ecology Division (Gulf Breeze, FL) of the National H ealth and Environmental Effects Research Laboratory, of the Office of Research and Development (ORD), U .S. Environmental Protection Agency (EPA), is seeking one or more recent graduates (within the last two years) with a B.S. or equivalent degree in biology, chemistry, ecology, environmental science, marine biology, zoology, computer science, information technology, mathematics, physics, or related field to provide services under a contractual agreement. The contractor(s) shall assist in understanding the physical, chemical, and biological dynamics of coastal wetlands and estuaries, determining ecological condition, evaluating rates and causes of declining systems, and/or predicting future conditions under various alternative water quality scenarios. For more detailed information regarding the Gulf Ecology Division, visit its home page at http://www.epa.gov/ged/.

The following contract specialties are available:*

A.* *Fish Culture Proteomics* 

*B. Fish Culture Wet Lab* - *Fish Culture Wet Lab Support 

C. Interactions of Nanoparticles with Microorganisms*. *

D. Microbrial Ecology Assessment of Coastal Wetlands* *

E.* *Coral Response to Multiple Stressors* *

F.* *Relational Database Development*

The primary work location is 1 Sabine Island Drive, Gulf Breeze, Florida 32561. Work shall be primarily performed in a laboratory, but some field work may be required. Necessary instruction, training, and oversight shall be provided by EPA scientists who shall serve as mentors to the student contractors.

Please see http://www.epa.gov/oamrtpnc/q0800095/index.htm for details regarding these positions and instructions on how to apply.


----------

